# Final Episode of MFest IV video "The Red Carpet"



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2010)

Final Episode of MFest IV video "The Red Carpet". Sabrina Machado interviews John from Heavy Hitters Magazine, Chris "The BOSS" from MFest and Tony from TAO Group. Thank you MFest for inviting BMW Pulse it was a the great Event! See you guys next year!



http://bmwpulse.com/index.php?cID=278


----------

